# What's the deal with Springmaid pier this Saturday?



## Flytyingguy1 (Sep 8, 2009)

Oyster Roast & BBQ? Anyone have any info? 
Sounds like a plan.


----------



## SpringmaidKeith (Jun 30, 2013)

Flytyingguy1 said:


> Oyster Roast & BBQ? Anyone have any info?
> Sounds like a plan.


Sat. 10/26, 11am-5pm. free parking and admission, food purchases extra of course. Oysters, BBQ, drinks, live music. This is the 1st time this has been done so hopefully it'll be as good as it sounds. Thats about all I really know, it'll be held in the lawn in front of the pier. Come on down, I'll be around somewhere.....hopefully eatin oysters! Keith


----------



## fshnjoe (Sep 11, 2008)

Who's the live music?


----------



## Flytyingguy1 (Sep 8, 2009)

Save a few oysters for me


----------



## slayer54 (Jan 22, 2013)

I went and there were not that many people there... too expensive for me... not worth paying that kind of money... prices were like everything else there...HIGH...


----------



## SearayFisher (Jul 29, 2010)

Slayer54, you are freakin' ridiculous. You must've been bullied as a kid, so now you are a bada$$ behind your keyboard. Get over your beef with Springmaid, or at least stop looking to stir the pot on here. Maybe if you worried as much about fishing as what is going on at Springmaid, you could post some reports...


----------



## SteadyEddie (Oct 6, 2013)

SearayFisher U are SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO right. He's really wearing it out.


----------



## SpringmaidKeith (Jun 30, 2013)

Slayer , got there around noon hoping to meet some of you that are on the forum, guess I missed you & some others. It was a good turn out, good music, etc. Sorry you didn't enjoy it but I figured if you did show up you'd post some more "comments" that are making you a staple on p$$in people off. And to everyone out there, slayer& I have never met, just chill out man, look at the comments. And of course just keep on enjoying our sport & share it nicely, Keith


----------



## Danman (Dec 13, 2007)

Slayer and flytinginguy said the same thing so I guess they are lying????...No they see things for what they are and not what others want them to opine about.. You can be pampered and see life like a bowl of cherries but the truth is springmaid pier is commercial pier which means mo money. I hope Im using the words ( NICELY ) so I don't upset ones beloved pier or piers.


----------



## slayer54 (Jan 22, 2013)

glad to see someone else can read through the lines too... thanks danman..


----------



## ncfisherman45 (Feb 9, 2013)

looks like slayer posted about his experience there and posted his opinion.. was that so wrong? everyone has an opinion.. get over it....


----------



## BubbaHoTep (May 26, 2008)

I tell ya what. If a hurricane ever comes through and destroys the piers down there, be sure to take note of (1) how many build back and (2) how many of those that actually do build back are not interested in making a profit. Unbelievable bunch of pi$$in and moanin for sure. 

For good oysters, 20 bucks for all you can eat is not too bad, especially if you can get a $5 off coupon like Ron said in that other thread. Lots of places charge 8-10 bucks a dozen.


----------



## SpringmaidKeith (Jun 30, 2013)

Opinions are fine, constant bickering is just being someone who has no life, with that, I'm finished commenting on a bunch of "made up names" on this forum. I've about had enough of this crap, all I wanted to do is give the reports for MB. As happy as I was to meet so many people who follow this forum this summer, I may have to pass & have someone else post for me. Thankyou Moderators, I'll have to think about this.....by the way, all you guys that use your "super hero" names, man up, my name is Keith and I work on Springmaid Pier


----------



## GC Since73 (Jun 3, 2012)

Keith, I hope you will keep posting. I enjoy reading what is happening. I fish GC because I have a vacation house there but I plan to come try Springmaid in the spring. I will look you up.


----------



## Derivermouse (Oct 28, 2009)

I missed the pier party but plan to come down next week and try to catch a few from springmaid pier. Where can I get some fresh off of the boat oysters by the bushel. thanks


----------



## Danman (Dec 13, 2007)

Made up names...no life...strong words...my name is springmaid...you open yourself up for snide remarks using your pen. pier and surf will survive with or without you or me...I'll stop down an intro myself to you..My name is Danman and I'm an alcoholic whoops I mean a fisherman. now end of blog


----------



## SpringmaidKeith (Jun 30, 2013)

Danman said:


> Made up names...no life...strong words...my name is springmaid...you open yourself up for snide remarks using your pen. pier and surf will survive with or without you or me...I'll stop down an intro myself to you..My name is Danman and I'm an alcoholic whoops I mean a fisherman. now end of blog


it will be better with out you & all other "undercover" made up names that make you feel like a man, bring up the remarks everyone, my name is Keith & Springmaid pier is my office.....danman, why do you post this stuff? end blog, agreed. K


----------



## Danman (Dec 13, 2007)

:--|


----------



## RjTheMetalhead (Dec 3, 2011)

opcorn:


----------



## slayer54 (Jan 22, 2013)

opcorn::beer:


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

:beer::beer::fishing::spam:


----------



## ba0021 (May 23, 2007)

*spots*



NC KingFisher said:


> :beer::beer::fishing::spam:


 does anyone know if the spots are bitting yet


----------



## abass105 (Jun 13, 2006)

ba0021 said:


> does anyone know if the spots are bitting yet


Keith, keep doing your thing. I enjoy your posts. No the spots are not biting.


----------



## Eddy Gurge (Aug 27, 2003)

Do your best not to let the jerks get under you skin Kieth. You are a stand up guy.


----------



## BubbaHoTep (May 26, 2008)

Danman said:


> Slayer and flytinginguy said the same thing so I guess they are lying????. . . .


Just noticed this part.

Yeah, the confused icon is appropriate.

FROM FTG'S THREAD (the "What a Disgrace" one)



Flytyingguy1 said:


> Yesterday the mrs & I took a ride to the Springmaid pier& hotel for the oyster roast & BBQ.
> It turned out to be a beautiful day . Great turn out with plenty of fun & food for all. . . .


For the record, they are NOT saying the same thing. 

Keith, keep the posts and reports coming.

Hopefully, things will be a little better once flea adds the breathalyzer before folks can post.


----------



## VAfishinguy (Oct 23, 2013)

Keith, as a newb to the board I just wanted to offer that I've enjoyed reading your posts and I sincerely hope you'll continue. My wife and I have a place next to Apache pier but I will make it a point to come fish your pier and to say hello. 

Tight lines.


----------

